# MMA schools in England



## Dave_T_L_W (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good MMA schools in essex/northeast london? Particularly around the harlow area. I am looking to strat training this summer and want to find a good school.

Cheers in advance

Dave


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 20, 2007)

Have a look on here. if you want more info on any club PM me. Good luck!



http://sfuk.tripod.com/sfukclublist.html


----------

